# Great pattern



## Fun-Knitter (Apr 17, 2011)

http://www.redheart.com/files/patterns/pdf/LW3115.pdf


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

thanks for sharing


----------



## Slashdog1 (Feb 10, 2011)

That is so cute. I see a Christmas gift in that. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Really cute hat. Thank you for posting the pattern link.  :thumbup:


----------



## lovelandjanice (Aug 8, 2012)

Just printed the pattern. Looks like a good pattern for charity.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

cute hat :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks as this will use up yarn for charity with a lovely hat to keep the head warm during our cold winters. All of you are wonderful to share the sites and patterns for those of us who don't have time to search for lovely pattern sites.

I knit/crochet every night when Arthur isn't acting up in the hands. JW


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks for the link. I do charity knitting and I think this pattern will be just great.


----------



## GrannyDeb (Oct 14, 2011)

I love it, thanks!


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Nice..thanks for posting..my daughter is going to love it...


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks! I love it!


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

It IS a great pattern. Good stash buster, too! Thanks!
Virginia


----------



## Knitaddict (Feb 16, 2012)

What a beautiful pattern! Thanks for sharing it with us!


----------



## lannieb (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks for sharing that .... just printed up the pattern.


----------

